# 86 CJ7 for sale



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

Looking to start a new project so see what interest I can get on this one, she's all fiberglass has a 350 Chevy with only a few thousand miles on it never been rained on lots done to it show pros tell me it should get mid to upper 20's would take a little less but can't build one for much less than that, don't think you want to plow with it but you can look pretty in it 86 was last year for CJ's


----------



## Capt. Fred (Jan 19, 2013)

here is a pic if dash


----------

